#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 請問龍的肌肉+陰影畫法

## 胡狼烏加

最近在練習畫龍...(順便有社團要用的圖....)
不過因為有鳞片的太難搞
所以先從無鳞的練習...
不過在畫腿部和翅膀的時候出現了一些問題

就是我想讓龍的四肢和身體(尤其是大腿)有點肌肉的感覺
像高橋老師畫的龍那樣
可是一直都做不出來....
不知道有沒有人可以給烏加一點指點或提示呢??

還有翅膀的構圖好像有點怪怪的，可是又不知道哪裡怪，個為大大看完可以提示一下嗎~~我有把大部分的陰影做出來，但是翅膀的陰影還是不太會畫阿~~

希望各位前輩可以指教一下~~~
真是感激不進阿阿~~

----------


## 銀月貓

肌肉還是慢慢練習比較好

不用先從龍練習 從最容易接觸 最容易找資料的人開始練習比較好
其實不管哪種生物 只要差不多同類的 例如脊椎動物系列

肌肉的結構相似度非常大...

陰影靠想像與觀察吧

----------


## 熾祈

哎呀呀，這隻好眼熟呢（不是曾畫給我的那隻嗎？）（被爆）

以上請無視（太晚了！）

－－
嗯，個人是覺得肌肉從手臂開始畫，抓到訣竅後在慢慢往各個部分發展（不過還是要見仁見智啦ＸＤＤ＂）
烏加可以多嘗試或多參考一些別人的畫作，
像是樓上銀月貓的就不錯˙３˙/（被月貓毆屎）

----------


## 胡狼烏加

> 肌肉還是慢慢練習比較好
> 
> 不用先從龍練習 從最容易接觸 最容易找資料的人開始練習比較好
> 其實不管哪種生物 只要差不多同類的 例如脊椎動物系列
> 
> 肌肉的結構相似度非常大...
> 
> 陰影靠想像與觀察吧



人類苦手阿.....(畫人畫的比龍醜)

不過還是非常謝謝你的建議阿~~
我會去找一些比較好畫的"肌肉"動物....(汗)
不過這張龍我還是想把牠畫完
畢近已經畫了很久的草稿.....
所以還是希望有人可以先教我怎麼畫他腿上的肌肉
不然只肌肉部分只能平塗了=="

----------


## 胡狼烏加

> 哎呀呀，這隻好眼熟呢（不是曾畫給我的那隻嗎？）（被爆）
> 
> 以上請無視（太晚了！）
> 
> －－
> 嗯，個人是覺得肌肉從手臂開始畫，抓到訣竅後在慢慢往各個部分發展（不過還是要見仁見智啦ＸＤＤ＂）
> 烏加可以多嘗試或多參考一些別人的畫作，
> 像是樓上銀月貓的就不錯˙３˙/（被月貓毆屎）


唉唉是阿~~是同一隻~~
因為很喜歡這隻嘛~~~~~~~~
啦阿阿阿
也是抓高橋老師的龍來改的(明明就是同一隻....)
只是加了花紋~~就變成烏加專屬的啦(笑)
就不會跟其他卡片混了(不過目前還沒有勇氣拿紅筆真的畫卡片....)

有看了銀月貓大的圖了~~
哇賽!!超級兄貴??(被揍)
銀月貓大真是太厲害啦~~@@"
雖然露腿的圖比較少一點，大部分都穿長褲....(謎：阿不然你是想怎樣....)
不過還是很有參考的價值~~
呵呵~~筆記筆記筆記筆記筆.......

----------


## J.C.

不知道現在回會不會時間太晚

基本上脊椎動物的肌肉結構都是差不多的 只是大小.位置.長短的差別而已
所以可以先從人類的骨架與肌肉練習 因為這是最容易取得資料的題材

這是一張人類腿部肌肉的參考圖


我大致畫了一下 可以先畫出人類腿部彎曲的樣子 再轉化成龍的腿部
彎曲時會浮現的主要肌肉就是這些 除非是健美先生或是皮被扒了 不然外表不會看出那麼多肌肉
另外前肢我也畫了一下 給你做個參考


(我不經常刻畫肌肉 如果希望畫出健美先生的大肌肉類型風格 可以詢問板上擅長這種畫法的畫家)

----------


## 嵐隱

http://fweb.midi.co.jp/~g-river/
龍的網站~=w=
其中一張↓

網站〝Other〞最下面有教學~

參考參考囉~^^

_
_
_
網站裡這張帥喔~XD
很像某動畫的角色~

----------


## 胡狼烏加

> 不知道現在回會不會時間太晚
> 
> 基本上脊椎動物的肌肉結構都是差不多的 只是大小.位置.長短的差別而已
> 所以可以先從人類的骨架與肌肉練習 因為這是最容易取得資料的題材


喔喔~~原來如此阿(筆記ing...)
真是太詳細了~~(還畫出來了耶)
好感動阿~~
不過因為烏加一開始練畫就從動物開始入手
結果最後人類就一直畫不好(會像動物阿阿....)
總之只要一畫人類就會感到很氣餒....因為真的太悲慘了><"


還有應該不會說回的很晚啦~~
畢竟JC看起來蠻忙的@@"
目前只要在根據上面的圖再修改一下應該就可以大功告成了~~
因為我畫的腳真的像在平塗=="




> http://fweb.midi.co.jp/~g-river/
> 龍的網站~=w=
> 網站〝Other〞最下面有教學~
> 
> 參考參考囉~^^



〝Other〞?? 好像找不到耶....
進去是這個
http://img.xrea.com/err.fcg?404

找不到的說....

不過那張龍畫的也很厲害呢~~
我還要在多多努力阿~~(熱血)

真是謝謝大家的意見~~


剛剛畫好了喔~~
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=19544

----------


## 嵐隱

> 〝Other〞?? 好像找不到耶....
> 進去是這個
> http://img.xrea.com/err.fcg?404
> 
> 找不到的說....
> 
> 不過那張龍畫的也很厲害呢~~
> 我還要在多多努力阿~~(熱血)
> 
> ...


嗯嗯~我可能沒說清楚...‧w‧
是在標題啦~XD

加油喔~!
一起研究龍的生態吧~!XD

----------


## 胡狼烏加

> 嗯嗯~我可能沒說清楚...‧w‧
> 是在標題啦~XD
> 
> 加油喔~!
> 一起研究龍的生態吧~!XD


嗯恩!!
一起努力吧!!!!(又熱血....最近老是熱血....)
不過想到龍就想到鱗片......
呃阿阿阿....(鬱悶掉了)

----------

